# Szemét/gonosz/lüke kérdések.



## atapata (2008 December 6)

Életünk "legfontosabb" kérdéseit kívánnám kilőni a kollektív tudatba, remélve, hogy nem leszek egyedül.
Válaszok teljesen feleslegesek, érzékenyek, bármit komolyan gondolók kíméljenek.A Canada.hun tagjait érintő kritikádra ne itt kérdezz rá.Ha nem tartod jónak a kérdést kérdezz jobbat !
Példa: Ha a vákuum a legkönnyebb gáz,miért nem szerepel a periódusos rendszerben


----------



## atapata (2008 December 6)

Az egyenes olyan görbe, ami elromlott?


----------



## abitet (2008 December 6)

*kérdés*

hány hajszálam van?


----------



## abitet (2008 December 6)

*...*

hány évig fogok élni?


----------



## abitet (2008 December 6)

mikor született isten?


----------



## abitet (2008 December 6)

tud isten akkora követ teremteni amit maga se bír el?


----------



## abitet (2008 December 6)

hogy hivjak apam apjanak az apjanak az apjanak az apjanak az apjanak az apjanak az apjanak az apjanak az apjanak az apjanakaz apját?


----------



## abitet (2008 December 6)

hogy hivajak anyamnak az anyamnak az apját?


----------



## abitet (2008 December 6)

hány milisecundom egy fényév?


----------



## abitet (2008 December 6)

hány perc mulva lesz a világ vége?


----------



## abitet (2008 December 6)

hany ember halt meg pontosan? amiota a világ világ?


----------



## abitet (2008 December 6)

mijen szinu lesz egy hupikék törpike ha elkezedm folytogatni?


----------



## abitet (2008 December 6)

miért kell kimosni a törülközöt hogy ha megfürdünk akkro tistszátk vagyunk!


----------



## abitet (2008 December 6)

hany fényév egy méter?2mm?


----------



## abitet (2008 December 6)

hany wattos egy pohár tej?


----------



## abitet (2008 December 6)

mennyi áramot fogyaszt egy virág?


----------



## abitet (2008 December 6)

mitol van ilyen rossz idő,?


----------



## abitet (2008 December 6)

herkules elbirná a földet?


----------



## abitet (2008 December 6)

hany hajszala van shakirának?


----------



## abitet (2008 December 6)

hany hajszala van nagy ferónak?


----------



## abitet (2008 December 6)

ki a hulyébb pákó vagy győző?


----------



## abitet (2008 December 6)

hulye vagyok vagy nagyon hulye?


----------



## atapata (2008 December 6)

Az illegális munkásokat Afrikában is fekete munkásoknak hívják?


----------



## gizko52 (2008 December 7)

*Mennyi?*



abitet írta:


> hulye vagyok vagy nagyon hulye?


 
Kedves abitet! Fura kérdéseket tettél fel, amire nehéz válaszolni! Most én kérdezem Tőled: Hány ilyen hülye kérdésed lesz, amit még fel teszel és mi el is fogjuk olvasni?


----------



## atapata (2008 December 7)

A Coca Cólás sárga nap, miért visel napszemüveget,mi a frászkarika süthet a szemébe?


----------



## b.p. (2008 December 7)

:mrgreen: Mi a csudának olvasok én szemét/gonosz/lüke kérdéseket?


----------



## atapata (2008 December 7)

Ha kötözködöm,mit kötök?


----------



## kockásfülűnyúl (2008 December 7)

atapata írta:


> A Coca Cólás sárga nap, miért visel napszemüveget,mi a frászkarika süthet a szemébe?




Vakítja szerencsétlent az emberi hülyeség


----------



## kockásfülűnyúl (2008 December 7)

atapata írta:


> Ha kötözködöm,mit kötök?




Biztos nem életbiztosítást:mrgreen:


----------



## afca (2008 December 7)

Mi a francnak jött ide abitet???


----------



## kockásfülűnyúl (2008 December 7)

afca írta:


> Mi a francnak jött ide abitet???




:mrgreen:Hö-hö
:777:


----------



## atapata (2008 December 7)

Ha a kétszer kettő néha öt, mennyi adót kell utána fizetni?


----------



## b.p. (2008 December 7)

afca írta:


> Mi a francnak jött ide abitet???


Talán egy kis szeretetért?


----------



## liloka8 (2008 December 7)

nem tudom ,ata ,utálom a mateket,az adót ,üdv Erdélyországból


----------



## b.p. (2008 December 7)

atapata írta:


> Ha a kétszer kettő néha öt, mennyi adót kell utána fizetni?


Ha néha öt és gyakran négy, akkor négyet. Nem?:mrgreen:


----------



## Tressa (2008 December 7)

Hogy kerülnek a "fűre lépni tilos" táblák a gyep közepére?


----------



## visnu (2008 December 7)

mi az a biorobot?


----------



## Tressa (2008 December 7)

Ha egy hupikék törpikét fojtogatok, milyen színe lesz?


----------



## Tressa (2008 December 7)

Az analfabétáknak ugyanúgy ízlik a betűtésztával készült leves?


----------



## Tressa (2008 December 7)

Mit csinált az ember épp akkor, mikor felfedezte, hogy a tehenek tejet adnak?


----------



## Tressa (2008 December 7)

Ha a kínaiak az esküvő alatt rizst szórnak, akkor a mexikóiak kaktuszt dobálnak?


----------



## Tressa (2008 December 7)

Miért nem ütötte agyon Noé a két szúnyogot?


----------



## Tressa (2008 December 7)

A vajas kenyér mindig a megkent oldalára esik, a macska mindig a talpára esik. Mi történik, ha a macska hátára vajat kenünk?


----------



## Tressa (2008 December 7)

A Lipton dolgozói is tarthatnak kávészünetet?


----------



## Tressa (2008 December 7)

Ha ma nulla fok van és holnap kétszer olyan hideg várható, hány fok lesz holnap?


----------



## Tressa (2008 December 7)

Ez nem a könyvelők számtana?


----------



## Ancsusz (2008 December 7)

Micimackó fiú vagy lány? És ha fiú, akkor miért Mici???


----------



## siriusB (2008 December 7)

Volt-e köldöke Ádámnak?


----------



## atapata (2008 December 7)

Ha van levél,ami ősszel lehull a fáról,akkor van e fölvél tavasszal?


----------



## enyingmaria (2008 December 7)

Minek eszünk amikor úgyis éhesek leszünk?


----------



## Kiki06 (2008 December 7)

Klasszikus: Mi volt előbb, a tyúk, vagy a tojás?


----------



## renta (2008 December 7)

a télapó kitöl kap csomagot??


----------



## schererjani (2008 December 7)

Érdekes, holnap tegnap lesz a ma.


----------



## schererjani (2008 December 7)

Lehet, hogy csak egyedül vagyok a világon, más minden az én látomásom? Csak nem én vagyok az.........??:mrgreen:


----------



## atapata (2008 December 7)

SoBa00 írta:


> hjkjhk


Milyen repülőmadár ad ki ilyen hangokat?


----------



## schererjani (2008 December 7)

Ne verd a lovat, mert a jövőd időutazásából lehet, hogy pont te vagy az.


----------



## Lady Freya (2008 December 7)

Ha van kilincs, van belincs is?


----------



## atapata (2008 December 7)

a tejföl ellentéte a teküdj le?


----------



## visnu (2008 December 7)

ha a tehén azt mondja hogy mú,akkor a mú azt mondja tehén?


----------



## renta (2008 December 7)

ha a hangfal akkor van éhezö is??


----------



## renta (2008 December 7)

ha van képtár akkor van képzár is??


----------



## atapata (2008 December 7)

Az edénynek ,van füle szája,de miért nincs szegénynek szeme?


----------



## gizko52 (2008 December 8)

Ha hülye kérdésre, hülye a válasz, akkor mitől vagyok mégis okosabb?


----------



## atapata (2008 December 8)

Senki nem lehet tökéletes, lehet belőlem is hiányzik a hiba?


----------



## JODY (2008 December 8)

Azt értem ,hogy non stop,de meddig van az nyitva?


----------



## b.p. (2008 December 8)

Megjöttél?


----------



## hosszupuska (2008 December 8)

Sorraveszem a kérdéseket és ha megoldottam a feledatot azonnal közéteszem !


----------



## atapata (2008 December 8)

A katonák akik harapófogóba kerültek,a csipőfogóra vagy a légyfogóra cserénének szivesebben?


----------



## Nagyapa (2008 December 8)

Hova lesz a sötétség a szobából,ha felkapcsolom a villanyt?


----------



## Nagyapa (2008 December 8)

Ha se nem fiú,se nem lány,akkor az nemtelen? tehát igen?


----------



## atapata (2008 December 8)

A főbenjáró látnok, az a urasági messzelátó?


----------



## liloka8 (2008 December 8)

miért kék a boldogság kékmadara?


----------



## liloka8 (2008 December 8)

ki mondja meg a szélnek ,honnan fujjon?


----------



## liloka8 (2008 December 8)

miért latyakos a sár?


----------



## renta (2008 December 8)

ha vn cukorbetegség.... van sós is??


----------



## Anamaya (2008 December 8)

Ha a mogyoró olaj mogyoróból készül, a napraforgó olaj meg napraforgóból, miből készül a babaolaj?


----------



## Anamaya (2008 December 8)

Ha a gázcsapból gáz jön, a vízcsapból víz, akkor mi jön a tűzcsapból?


----------



## atapata (2008 December 9)

"M.L. Pár lépés a határ." Ilyen kis ország lennénk? Na ne!!


----------



## Zillah (2008 December 9)

Értem én hogy gőzgép, de mi hajtja?


----------



## atapata (2008 December 9)

Az igazságos,hogy egy anyának , nagyobb dudái vannak mint a lányának?


----------



## wafelini (2008 December 9)

Hát... ez a kérdés inkább nagyon ciki, minthogy igazságos, vagy sem 

Milyen már az, ha egy férfi nem a nejével beszéli meg a pénisze méretét, hanem a neje hugával?


----------



## atapata (2008 December 9)

A bableves babból készül,a lencseleves lencséből, de akkor miből készűl a gulyásleves?


----------



## Senki_Alfonz (2008 December 9)

Maradjunk a kuktában főtt csülöknél


----------



## liloka8 (2008 December 9)

hol volt ,hol nem volt-akkor volt vagy nem volt?


----------



## liloka8 (2008 December 9)

a szökőév ellenőr annyit keres ,hogy négy évig megél belőle?


----------



## liloka8 (2008 December 9)

mert akkor pályát változtatnék


----------



## cicus12 (2008 December 9)

atapata írta:


> Az igazságos,hogy egy anyának , nagyobb dudái vannak mint a lányának?




*Hát szegényke rossz helyről kapta a génjeit.Vagy nem?*


----------



## atapata (2008 December 10)

Igaz lehet az,hogy Dugovics Titusz eredetileg csak egy karton sörért akart leugrani?


----------



## atapata (2008 December 10)

Dolgozik már valaki az ökör négyzetesítésén?


----------



## schererjani (2008 December 10)

Az ökör négyzetesítése megtörtént, egyesek a tizedik hatványon dolgoznak, most tudtam meg.


----------



## atapata (2008 December 10)

Becsöngettek,ezt értem, a kicsöngettek-et is. Ma hallottam a buszon: képzeld Margó, az az érzésem,hogy ma este jól megcsöngetnek. Ez mit jelenthet?


----------



## annna21 (2008 December 10)

Miért madártej a madártej?


----------



## laci19751 (2008 December 10)

*A feleségem tegnap csinált madártejet. Szegény nagyon kivolt mire megfejt 25 verebet,*


----------



## atapata (2008 December 11)

laci19751 írta:


> *A feleségem tegnap csinált madártejet. Szegény nagyon kivolt mire megfejt 25 verebet,*


Egy Rigó esetleg Fecske nevű tehénnel kellett volna próbálkoznia.


A pszihológus lábfején képződő szarusodás a pszichopata?


----------



## atapata (2008 December 11)

a muffin gondolhatja e ,hogy a rég elveszett fia, azonos a ma megtalált maffiával.?


----------



## Petya123 (2008 December 11)

Hany perc alatt olvasod at az egesz internetten kozolt anyagot ?


----------



## atapata (2008 December 12)

Azért a legszebb ajándék az aorta, mert szívből jön?


----------



## renta (2008 December 13)

a nagyott mondás egyetlen ellenszere a nagyott hallás


----------



## renta (2008 December 13)

ha nem látsz horgot a számban ne fárassz!!


----------



## renta (2008 December 13)

a tapasztalat jó iskola.. csak a tandij magas


----------



## renta (2008 December 13)

A juh miért nem megy össze az esőben?


----------



## renta (2008 December 13)

Hova tűnnek azok a számok amiket kivonunk?


----------



## renta (2008 December 13)

Ha az öszvér, a ló és a szamár keveréke, akkor minek a keveréke a lódarázs?


----------



## renta (2008 December 13)

Milyen szinű lesz a kaméleon a tükör előtt?


----------



## atapata (2008 December 13)

A gyors nyílvessző ,a vesszőparipa?


----------



## JODY (2008 December 14)

Ha minden férfi egyforma, akkor miért válogatnak a nők?


----------



## 2econdSkin (2008 December 14)

Ha a teflonhoz nem ragad oda semmi, akkor hogy ragasztják oda a tepsi aljához?


----------



## 2econdSkin (2008 December 14)

Hová lesz az az írás, amit kiradírozunk?


----------



## 2econdSkin (2008 December 14)

Hogy nézne ki egy ugráló elefánt?


----------



## atapata (2008 December 14)

Az almaharapást is almával kell gyógyítani?Csatolás megtekintése 220600


----------



## schererjani (2008 December 14)

Melyik apámtól vagyok ilyen gonosz??????


----------



## atapata (2008 December 15)

Biztos az,hogy az elvadult kapásnövényeket csak kapáslövéssel lehet lelőni?


----------



## afca (2008 December 15)

A madárnak miért nincs tériszonya??


----------



## Muerto (2008 December 15)

Kutyaharapás szőrével? MAgába harapott?


----------



## afca (2008 December 15)

Vajon Muerto miért firkáll a ZeneII topikba ha oda zenét töltünk fel???


----------



## Dirk88 (2008 December 15)

férfi és nő között lehet barátság? és ha igen akkor mért nem?


----------



## arelim (2008 December 15)

a zsidó a legnagyobb nemzet a világon, aki másokat vádol a saját bűneivel?


----------



## atapata (2008 December 15)

A zsúrnalisztből újságíróknak sütnek kenyeret?


----------



## arelim (2008 December 15)

a női intuíció a többmillió éves nemgondolkodás végterméke?


----------



## bubu (2008 December 15)

Miert van szaga a "Fi......g.nak? Hogy a suketek is elvezhessek!


----------



## schererjani (2008 December 15)

Én olyan gyors vagyok, hogy mikor leszaladok a negyedikről, még látom magam eltűnni az ablakból.


----------



## leone (2008 December 15)

Atapata ez jo.Köszi neked .


----------



## atapata (2008 December 16)

A kísérteteket a élők ijesztegetik ?:mrgreen:


----------



## gizko52 (2008 December 16)

Az igazi fagy akkor van, mikor a macska fordul be a ház sarkán és derékba törik.


----------



## atapata (2008 December 17)

A vakond, egy madárféle ami a tériszonya miatt pályátmódosított?


----------



## Nagyapa (2008 December 17)

Egy gyermek kihordása 9 hónapig tart függetlenül attól, hogy hány nőt
alkalmazunk a feladat megoldásához.


----------



## atapata (2008 December 17)

A gyors nyílvessző, a vesszőparipa?


----------



## schererjani (2008 December 17)

A házasság a galandférgemmel remélem futó kaland, ha elválok tőle, még fogyhatok is egy- két kilót.


----------



## Anamaya (2008 December 17)

hogyan magyarázod el egy gömbnek, mi az hogy egyenes?


----------



## Anamaya (2008 December 17)

Mit számolnak a bárányok, ha nem tudnak elaludni?


----------



## Anamaya (2008 December 17)

A depis az az ember, aki virágillatot érezve körülnéz, hol a koporsó.


----------



## schererjani (2008 December 17)

Sok házastárs nem is sejti, hogy sokszor milyen hajszálon múlik az élete.


----------



## atapata (2008 December 18)

A fókák tudják e utánozni a Bajort?


----------



## kattantdebil (2008 December 18)

harmincezer, háromszázezer


----------



## atapata (2008 December 18)

Aki a fülét hegyezi,az ceruzahegyezőt vagy zabhegyezőt használ?


----------



## Lilith Dark (2008 December 19)

A kamikáze repülős miért hord bukósisakot?!


----------



## atapata (2008 December 20)

A "bukj el"-szoknyát csak diáklányok hordták?


----------



## Mokka5 (2008 December 20)

Ha van 100Ft-om és ezt kölcsön adom, de nem kapom vissza! Akkor most megvan a pénzem vagy nincs?


----------



## JODY (2008 December 20)

Mokka5 írta:


> Ha van 100Ft-om és ezt kölcsön adom, de nem kapom vissza! Akkor most megvan a pénzem vagy nincs?


jó kérdés


----------



## Nagyapa (2008 December 20)

Mokka5 írta:


> Ha van 100Ft-om és ezt kölcsön adom, de nem kapom vissza! Akkor most megvan a pénzem vagy nincs?



Erre a kérdésre, az anyagmegmaradási törvény egy kissé kicsavart változata alkalmazható.
A pénz megvan,csak gazdát cserélt!


----------



## atapata (2008 December 20)

A szájkaratésoknak hova kötik a fekete övet?


----------



## Tressa (2008 December 21)

Kit köszöntött Ádám anyáknapján?


----------



## Tressa (2008 December 21)

Ha egy taxis hátramenetben visz haza, akkor neki kell fizetnie?


----------



## Tressa (2008 December 21)

Ha hónaljam van,akkor hol a hónom?


----------



## Tressa (2008 December 21)

Ha felállok,hova tűnik az ölem?


----------



## atapata (2008 December 21)

Feltaláló e az ,aki a napenergiát a testével árnyékká alakítja?


----------



## k.apu (2008 December 21)

A fabol vaskarika mibol van????


----------



## k.apu (2008 December 21)

Az eszedtokja merre van es van neked?


----------



## k.apu (2008 December 21)

Nem oda buda no de akkor merre? ? ? ?


----------



## k.apu (2008 December 21)

Balatonfuzfon fo a fuz Atapata


----------



## schererjani (2008 December 21)

Kijöttem az elvonóról és kitisztult a fejem, istenem ezt a banyát itt mellettem mikor vettem el?


----------



## papillon11 (2008 December 21)

Miért nincs macskaeledel egér ízesítésben?


----------



## atapata (2008 December 21)

Csatolás megtekintése 223623 Miből csinálják a 

füstíz aromát amit a kenőmájasba tesznek? Csak nem füstifecskéből?


----------



## papillon11 (2008 December 22)

Mi van az Üveghegyen túl?
??
- A nagy üvegvisszaváltó....


----------



## atapata (2008 December 22)

Ha Lucifer is angyal volt,lehet csak azért került a pokolba mert a mélyére akart ásni a dolgoknak?


----------



## papillon11 (2008 December 22)

A kisbabákat kiskanállal etetik. Mivel esznek a kínai kisbabák? Fogpiszkálóval?


----------



## misslaura (2008 December 22)

miert vagyok itt , amikor mar nagyon almos vagyok ?


----------



## petishow (2008 December 23)

miért örök rejtély a nők ?


----------



## petishow (2008 December 23)

miért okosak a szemüveges emberek?


----------



## atapata (2008 December 23)

Reggel eldobtam egy bumerángot. Már sötét este van.Ha lekapcsolom a villanyt,akkor is hazatalál?


----------



## schererjani (2008 December 23)

Fölvágtak a tizenhatoson belül és....kivették a májamat, mi jár ezért?


----------



## papillon11 (2008 December 23)

A nők miért nyitott szájjal festik a szempillájukat....?


----------



## atapata (2008 December 24)

Egy ideje nyitott szájjal várom a sültgalambot,de nem jön.
Miért ,sztrájkolnak a sültgalambok?


----------



## misslaura (2008 December 24)

Miert lop az antilop ?


----------



## Pipec77 (2008 December 24)

ha van szeretetéhség, akkor van szeretetundor is, ugye?


----------



## schererjani (2008 December 25)

A becsináltlevesből lehet leves becsinált ?


----------



## atapata (2008 December 26)

A házityúk és a háziegér egyházban lakik?


----------



## misslaura (2008 December 26)

Feldobod feher , leesik sarga , mi az ? ......


----------



## schererjani (2008 December 26)

Most az egyház az egy ház vagy több ház ?


----------



## kutya5 (2008 December 26)

*jó kérdés...*

Hogy tudom kirántani a papírpénzt az utcán véletlenül, ha nincs nálam se tojás se liszt se prézli???


----------



## Nettypupu (2008 December 26)

- Kapnak a súlyos égési sérülésben elhunytak kedvezményt a hamvasztásnál?


----------



## papillon11 (2008 December 26)

Mi a fasírt többes száma?? 
- Fák sírtak******


----------



## atapata (2008 December 26)

"Csak a térbe fér a fény",azért még lehet világos gondolatom?


----------



## schererjani (2008 December 26)

Ádám és Éva gyermekei vérfertőzést követtek el, amikor utódról gondoskodtak?


----------



## papillon11 (2008 December 27)

Az esküvőn a menyasszony anyja az örömanya - az apja, az örömapa. Akkor a lányuk mi?........örömlány!?


----------



## atapata (2008 December 27)

Ha meghal a vakond akkor felülről szagolja az ibolyát?


----------



## schererjani (2008 December 27)

Már olyan sok illatot kipróbáltam, dehát nem a legjobb illat az égett anyósszag ?


----------



## atapata (2008 December 27)

A Stallone dublőrje a Pótszilveszter?


----------



## papillon11 (2008 December 28)

Ha egy hupikék törpikét fojtogatok milyen színe lesz?


----------



## atapata (2008 December 28)

Az emberöltő alatt ,a sebészeket értjük?


----------



## schererjani (2008 December 28)

A sebészek alatt a sérült agyúakat ?


----------



## papillon11 (2008 December 28)

Stílszerűen köszönhetne így a sebész : Kezét csonkolom!...


----------



## atapata (2008 December 28)

Az Ave Mária és az Ave Cézár testvérek?


----------



## schererjani (2008 December 29)

Feleségem +fél egészségem = egészségem?


----------



## atapata (2008 December 29)

A karácsonyi lázra is jó az Aspirin?


----------



## Nagyapa (2008 December 30)

Aki fittyet hány, az fittyet evett?


----------



## Toszori (2008 December 30)

Mit csinál ÁDÁM anyák napján?


----------



## atapata (2008 December 30)

Nagyapa írta:


> Aki fittyet hány, az fittyet evett?


 
És aki cigánykereket hány az mit evett?


----------



## schererjani (2008 December 30)

Nem megmondtam, hogy a halászlé is a piszoárba kerül?


----------



## pekte (2008 December 30)

Ha a teremtéskor az első napon nem a Napot teremtette az Úr, honnan tudta, hogy az első nap meddig tartott?


----------



## papillon11 (2008 December 31)

Ha megfogom a malac farkát, szerencsés leszek? 

Itt az új év, új jót hozzon, régi jóktól meg ne fosszon, 
de ha az új jót nem hozhat, vigye el a régi rosszat! 
*B U É K !*


----------



## atapata (2008 December 31)

Tényleg nem tudta Mehemed,hogy ne húzza meg a tehén farkát, vagy csak szereti a kihívásokat?


----------



## bubu (2008 December 31)

A Magyarok Osszetartasa!! BUEK ! Mindenkinek.


----------



## schererjani (2008 December 31)

Anyósomnak is B U É K - ha valakit írásaimmal megsértettem, bocsásson meg nékem. Senkit sem szándékoztam megbántani, de jövőre ott folytatjuk, ahol abbahagytuk, és szilveszterkor újból bocsánatot kérünk. ennyivel tartozunk.


*BÉKÉS GAZDAG ÚJ ÉVET !*


----------



## atapata (2009 Január 1)

Vidám és boldog vagyok, nincsen semmi bajom,vagy nem figyeltem rendesen és átsiklottam valami felett?


----------



## schererjani (2009 Január 1)

A rendes embernek miért csak főnöke van mindig?


----------



## atapata (2009 Január 1)

Hol van a buborék a pezsgőben,amig ki nem húzzuk a dugót?


----------



## linda23 (2009 Január 1)

Milrt kell a Coca-Cola-s napocskának napszemüveg?? Talán szemébe süt a nap??


----------



## atapata (2009 Január 1)

A lótetü a lódarázs és a lóbab,mikor, és miért mennek együtt a lódoktorhoz?


----------



## szittya (2009 Január 2)

Aggódjak az egészségem miatt vagy várjam meg míg elmúlik magától?


----------



## szittya (2009 Január 2)

Az ufók is használtak botot és zsineget a gabonakörökhöz?


----------



## papillon11 (2009 Január 2)

A farkaséhséget Piroska csillapítja?


----------



## huncutka0329 (2009 Január 3)

Ha az S betü olyan, mint egy hattyú nyaka,
a tej pedig mint a hattyú fehér,
akkor ez a pár sor egy pohár tejjel felér?


----------



## schererjani (2009 Január 4)

A disznó mondja a párjának: - néznél, ha úgy berúgnák, mint egy ember?


----------



## cicus12 (2009 Január 5)

renta írta:


> A juh miért nem megy össze az esőben?



Mert nem esik 50 fokos eső


----------



## BobRoby (2009 Január 7)

miért keltenek ugy fel h ÉBREN VAGY?


----------



## papillon11 (2009 Január 7)

Egy teve sosem tudja meg, hogy ő 1 v 2 pupu..... mert az első púp eltakarja a másodikat


----------



## Kizsmarcsi (2009 Január 8)

Alszik, mint a bunda...
És a bunda, az hogy alszik?


----------



## Lilukaaa23 (2009 Január 9)

mikor van a zsidóknál karácsony?


----------



## Lilukaaa23 (2009 Január 9)

mikor készült el az első sajtos tészta?


----------



## Lilukaaa23 (2009 Január 9)

hány kutya van a világon?


----------



## Lilukaaa23 (2009 Január 9)

Isten nő vagy férfi?


----------



## buriburi (2009 Január 10)

Az egyik fülemen be, a másikon ki kiváncsi rád?


----------



## k.apu (2009 Január 11)

A sajtba kifurja a lyukat???


----------



## k.apu (2009 Január 11)

ha sajtot veszek akkor a lyukakat is kikell fizetni????


----------



## szabodar (2009 Január 11)

Ha ma nulla fok van és holnap kétszer olyan hideg lesz, akkor holnap hány fok lesz?


----------



## szabodar (2009 Január 11)

Felébredtél?


----------



## szabodar (2009 Január 11)

Ha lelövöm a mikulást nem lessz többet tél?


----------



## szabodar (2009 Január 11)

Ha a macska a talpára esik, a vajaskenyér meg a vajas felére, akkor 1 vajas kenyér a macska hátára kötve?


----------



## szabodar (2009 Január 11)

Milyen színű a valószínű?


----------



## szabodar (2009 Január 11)

Az almaharapást mivel kell gyógyítani?


----------



## szabodar (2009 Január 11)

Egy halottról, hogy lehet élet nagyságú szobrot készíteni?


----------



## szabodar (2009 Január 11)

Az eszkimó párok is elhidegülnek egymástól?


----------



## atapata (2009 Január 13)

A tücsök kétségtelenül szépen hegedül,de honnan veszi a gyantát?


----------



## Olsen (2009 Január 14)

Hány éves vagy félkilenc kor?


----------



## atapata (2009 Január 14)

A hat hét,azt jelenti,hogy a hét az placebo mert nem hat?

És mi van a tucattal, az duplán hat?


----------



## ThePretender (2009 Január 14)

lehet-e gondolni a semmire????


----------



## atapata (2009 Január 15)

A bátor nyúl, egy gyáva oroszlán?


----------



## atapata (2009 Január 16)

Azért kell gargarizálnunk,hogy ellenőrizzük, ereszt e a nyakunk:?


----------



## atapata (2009 Január 19)

Szerintem hogy gondoljátok?


----------



## Idhren (2009 Január 19)

Mi van veled, semmi?


----------



## aghirua (2009 Január 20)

atapata írta:


> Ha Lucifer is angyal volt,lehet csak azért került a pokolba mert a mélyére akart ásni a dolgoknak?



Lucifer Cagliari püspöke volt. 

Pl.
http://lexikon.katolikus.hu/LINKEK/LINKLLLL/LUANDA.HTML


----------



## aghirua (2009 Január 20)

Melyik a "kakukktojás"?
- Arany
- Petőfi
- Ezüst


----------



## aghirua (2009 Január 20)

Milyen tejből készül a papsajt?


----------



## kalmarattila (2009 Január 22)

Ha a teflonhoz nem ragad semmi, akkor a teflont hogy ragasszák a tepsihez?


----------



## atapata (2009 Január 23)

Ébren nem tudom azt álmodni,hogy ez a nap egész másként kezdődött?


----------



## atapata (2009 Január 26)

Mit mondott a disznó arra a mondásra,hogy nem erőszak adisznótor.:mrgreen:


----------



## Galoska (2009 Január 29)

mér pont én?


----------



## atapata (2009 Január 30)

A hajhullást csak a padló állíthatja meg?


----------



## atapata (2009 Január 30)

Összement a tej! Most hogyan töltsem vissza a tehénbe?

Mérges vagyok?


----------



## Sziklaatya (2009 Január 31)

Milyen színű lesz egy hupikék törpike, ha fojtogatják?


----------



## atapata (2009 Január 31)

A bicegős is lehet földönfutó?

(ez egy nagyon gonosz kérdés)


----------



## szaffee (2009 Január 31)

ööö... ha van hónaljam akkor hol a hón?DD meeg.. 
Hogy hívják azokat akik félnek a mikulástól? -> KalusztrofóbiásokXD


----------



## atapata (2009 Február 1)

"Galamb szállt a verebekhez"Mit akart,talán megkérdezte hány óra?


----------



## antiandris (2009 Február 7)

Ki nevet utoljára? Akinek lassú a felfogása!


----------



## antiandris (2009 Február 7)

Mi az abszolút kívánság? Örökké élni, eddig még sikerült!


----------



## antiandris (2009 Február 7)

Mit rövidít meg a dohányzás? A cigarettádat!


----------



## antiandris (2009 Február 7)

Milyen távol van egymástól két jármű az ütközés pillanatában?


----------



## antiandris (2009 Február 7)

Hány telefonszámot ismersz? Én több százat, csak azt nem tudom melyik kié.


----------



## antiandris (2009 Február 7)

Mi az abszolút gyorshajtás? Amikor olyan gyorsan vezetsz, hogy lemarad az őrangyalod.


----------



## antiandris (2009 Február 7)

*Az év megválaszolatlan kérdései* 

Olyan nincs, hogy verekedés közben futballmeccs tör ki? 

Ha két betörő beugrik a medencébe, AZ bűnözési hullámot indít el? 

Ha a taxi hátrafelé megy, a taxis fizet nekünk? 

Miért nem olvasni soha AZ újságokban, hogy jósnő nyerte a lottó főnyereményét? 

Ha a papok hisznek Istenben, miért van a templomokon villámhárító? 

Korán keltem. Hol AZ arany?? 

Miért járnak a balettesek mindig lábujjhegyen? Nem lenne egyszerűbb magasabb táncosokat alkalmazni? 

Ha Superman olyan okos, miért veszi a bugyiját a nadrágjára? 

Amikor az autó megy, a kerekeiben forog a levegő vagy helyben áll? 

Ha a superglue mindent összeragaszt, miért nem ragadnak össze a tubus oldalai?


----------



## jancsopapika (2009 Február 7)

mikor hullik ki a hajam


----------



## jancsopapika (2009 Február 7)

ha a hajam elkopik akkor kopasz leszek?


----------



## jancsopapika (2009 Február 7)

mi van ha valaki részegen beugrik a szökőkútba?


----------



## jancsopapika (2009 Február 7)

mi van ha valaki pénteken mond csütörtököt?


----------



## atapata (2009 Február 12)

Mit csinál az ördögűző az ördöggel,ha utoléri?

A tápláléklánc mintájára: Az ördögűzőt,ki űzi?


----------



## p.anett (2009 Február 15)

Ki lanya volt apad?:?:


----------



## atapata (2009 Február 16)

Az Extruder és a Expander házasságából születet az Explorer?


----------



## Sakura78 (2009 Február 16)

Miért kell ilyet kérdeznem, ha le szeretnék tölteni egy zeneszámot?


----------



## schererjani (2009 Február 16)

Sakura78 írta:


> Miért kell ilyet kérdeznem, ha le szeretnék tölteni egy zeneszámot?


 Mert hátha utánatöltesz egy felest is, vagy már letöltöttél egyet előtte is?


----------



## atapata (2009 Február 18)

Mit csinálnál ha látnád, hogy egy védett állat egy védett növényt legel?


----------



## rokcy (2009 Február 21)

Te most azért olvasgatod ezt a topikot, mert nincs humorérzéked? 

Egy halottról hogy lehet életnagyságú szobrot csinálni?


----------



## atapata (2009 Február 21)

rokcy írta:


> Te most azért olvasgatod ezt a topikot, mert nincs humorérzéked?
> 
> Egy halottról hogy lehet életnagyságú szobrot csinálni?


 Már négyen is kérdezték,összebeszéltetek?
Aki összebeszél,szétnéz elötte?


----------



## rokcy (2009 Február 21)

A Biblia és a papok szerint, Isten megteremtette Ádámot, majd bordájából létrehozta Évát. Nekik két fiúk született. Káin és Ábel.
Hogyan tovább? xD A vallás szerint az egész emberiség egy nagy vérfertőzés? xD

(sry hogy nem olvastam vissza ^^")


----------



## atapata (2009 Február 21)

Akit kigolyóztak,azt megmogyorózták?


----------



## Dravec (2009 Február 22)

Azt mondják társaságban nem illik sugdolózni. De ha nem társaságban vagy, akkor minek sugdolózni?


----------



## Dravec (2009 Február 23)

Miért olyan hosszú a "rövidítés" szó?


----------



## Dravec (2009 Február 23)

Eutanáziánál miért sterilizálják az injekcióstűt?


----------



## Dravec (2009 Február 23)

Miért kell kimosni a törülközőket? Elvileg tiszták vagyunk, amikor használjuk. Nem?


----------



## Dravec (2009 Február 23)

De tényleg: A non-stop üzletek ajtaján miért van zár?


----------



## Dravec (2009 Február 23)

A repülőgépek fekete doboza törhetetlen, tűzálló, vízálló, stb.... Miért nem készítik az egész repülőt olyan anyagból?


----------



## Dravec (2009 Február 23)

Miért nyomja az ember erősebben a távirányító gombjait, mikor csak az elem kezd kimerülni?


----------



## Dravec (2009 Február 23)

A Windows kikapcsolásához miért kell a Start gombot használni?


----------



## pitti (2009 Február 23)

rokcy írta:


> A Biblia és a papok szerint, Isten megteremtette Ádámot, majd bordájából létrehozta Évát. Nekik két fiúk született. Káin és Ábel.
> Hogyan tovább? xD A vallás szerint az egész emberiség egy nagy vérfertőzés? xD
> 
> (sry hogy nem olvastam vissza ^^")


Raadasul meleg is...


----------



## Dravec (2009 Február 23)

Hogy lehet, hogy a téves szám sose foglalt?


----------



## Dravec (2009 Február 23)

Ha az idegenek olyan okosak, hogy bírnak utazni az ûrben, akkor miért a leghülyébbeket rabolják el?


----------



## Dravec (2009 Február 23)

Honnan tudjuk, hogy nincs két egyforma hópehely, hisz nem is láttuk mindet?


----------



## Dravec (2009 Február 23)

Miért kell leszögezni a koporsókat?


----------



## Dravec (2009 Február 23)

Ha azért vagyunk, hogy segítsünk másokon, akkor minek vannak mások?


----------



## Dravec (2009 Február 23)

Ha az úszás használ az alaknak, akkor mi a helyzet a bálnákkal?


----------



## Dravec (2009 Február 23)

Ha olyan remek dolog a munka, akkor miért fizetnek érte?


----------



## Dravec (2009 Február 23)

Ha a nyúlláb szerencsét hoz, akkor a nyúllal (akié a láb volt)
mi a helyzet?


----------



## Roenor (2009 Február 25)

Miért van az, hogy éjszaka nem tudnak aludni a szúnyogok? Ők is éjszaka járnak kempingezni?


----------



## Roenor (2009 Február 25)

A juh miért nem megy össze az esőben?


----------



## Roenor (2009 Február 25)

Miről kapta nevét a hónalj?


----------



## Roenor (2009 Február 25)

Mi van ott, ahol semmi sincs?


----------



## Roenor (2009 Február 25)

Római számmal hogy írod le a nullát?


----------



## Roenor (2009 Február 25)

Miért árulnak cigarettát a benzinkutaknál, amikor ott tilos a dohányzás?


----------



## Roenor (2009 Február 25)

A fénysebességgel haladó űrhajóban müködne a világítás?


----------



## Roenor (2009 Február 25)

Ha a darázs többesszáma a darazsak, akkor a garázsé garazsak?


----------



## atapata (2009 Február 26)

Ahol három nap egy esztendő ,ott hány vasárnap van egy évben?


----------



## atapata (2009 Március 1)

Űl mint majom a köszörükövön".Hogy is van ez? Hogyan űl a majom?


----------



## schererjani (2009 Március 1)

A kárász nem a biztosítótól van?


----------



## atapata (2009 Március 3)

Miért hiszed el könnyebben az ellenkezőjét.?


----------



## schererjani (2009 Március 7)

Látod mucikám, milyen kurátor lettél, nem kellett volna jobban vigyáznod a nunciusodra?


----------



## Olsen (2009 Március 8)

Meg kell abcikolni a düzlit.


----------



## Olsen (2009 Március 8)

Gyakran mondjuk, "csukd be az ablakot, hideg van odakint". Mindazonáltal az
ablak becsukása után továbbra is hideg marad odakint.


----------



## Olsen (2009 Március 8)

"A konszenzus sarkalatos pontja ma a fázistér térfogata logaritmusának Boltzmann–Shannon-féle azonosítása az információ mínusz egyszeresével, azaz az entrópiával."

Hümmm.


----------



## atapata (2009 Március 8)

Olsen írta:


> "A konszenzus sarkalatos pontja ma a fázistér térfogata logaritmusának Boltzmann–Shannon-féle azonosítása az információ mínusz egyszeresével, azaz az entrópiával."
> 
> Hümmm.


 Olsen! A hümmm,azt jelenti,hogy most már egy kérdésen gondolkozol?
Csak lazán,azt tudod,hogy az erős gondolkodástól sérvet kaphat az agyad?


----------



## atapata (2009 Március 10)

Mit csinálsz ha látod,hogy egy védett állat védett növényeket legel.?


----------



## schererjani (2009 Március 11)

Látom besárgultál, most nem tudom, az irigységtől vagy a májadtól?


----------



## atapata (2009 Március 11)

A menyország,a menyek országa. Az anyósok is voltak valamikor menyek így ők is odajutnak,ez idáig rendben is van. De mi lesz a férjekkel? Ők a Stadion melletti "Menyország " -hoz címzett sportbüfében várják ki a feltámadást?


----------



## hotelaudit (2009 Március 12)

abitet írta:


> tud isten akkora követ teremteni amit maga se bír el?



Haha ez a tipikus kérdése, Isten csőbehúzásának! Hiába a logika az nagy úr. Lehet ebben az esetben inkább a természet tudományokat hívhatjuk Istennek?


----------



## atapata (2009 Március 13)

Akinek van munkája,arra miért mondjuk hogy állása van?
Hol áll ő?
A vártán?
Ha ülőmunkája van,akkor is van állása?
A rosszlányoknak fekvése van?


----------



## atapata (2009 Március 14)

*Március 15*

A világ összes Magyarjait, a zöld szín békéje ,hozza össze ,Magyarország összes népével,segítő igyekezettel és barátsággal a közelgő ünnepen.De azon túl is,mindörökké. Mindenkire hulljon olyan áldás amit magának kíván.Csatolás megtekintése 260454

Megteszel e mindent ,hogy ez bekövetkezzen?
.....................................................................................................
Aki békétlenséget kelt,arra hulljon e olyan átok ,amit másnak kiván?


----------



## atapata (2009 Március 28)

A kerékvető mivel vet,kerékvetőgéppel? És mit arat?


----------



## schererjani (2009 Április 1)

Ahol pappal temettetnek, ott nem is kell sírásó?


----------



## atapata (2009 Április 3)

Ha gyorsan meg akarom valósítani álmaimat,akkor hamarabb kell felébrednem?


----------



## zotyeszk (2009 Április 19)

Ha egy fa elott állsz,akkor a fához képest te hol helyezkedsz el- elott vagy mogott?


----------



## Nobara (2009 Április 19)

^_^ Íme egy jótanács mindenkinek:
Ha az élet megkínál citrommal, kérj hozzá tequliát!


_+++______________________________ 
_+88______________________________ 
_+880_____________________________ 
_++88_____________________________ 
_++88_____________________________ 
__+880_________________________++_ 
__+888________________________+88_ 
__++880______________________+88__ 
__++888_____+++88__________+++8__ 
__++8888__+++8880++88____+++88___ 
__+++8888+++8880++8888__++888____ 
___++888++8888+++888888++888_____ 
___++88++8888++8888888++888______ 
___++++++888888888888888888______ 
____++++++88888888888888888______ 
____++++++++000888888888888______ 
_____+++++++000088888888888______ 
______+++++++00088888888888______ 
_______+++++++088888888888_______ 
_______+++++++088888888888_______ 
________+++++++8888888888________ 
________+++++++0088888888________ 
________++++++0088888888_________ 
________+++++0008888888__________ 
________++++0000888888___________ 


Üdv: Nobara


----------



## hdezso (2009 Április 24)

Aki átlát rajtad, mit mond, ha "B" van rajtad?


----------



## atapata (2009 Április 24)

A *fá-*tól,nem látja az erdőt,ez rendben is van.
A *szó-*tól nem hallja,még talán ez is.
A *lá-*tól,már csak látja?


----------



## girolamo (2009 Május 20)

Van - e már hány óra ?


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2009 Május 20)

Ha az öszvér, a ló és a szamár keveréke, akkor minek a keveréke a lódarázs?

Milyen szinű lesz a kaméleon a tükör előtt?


----------



## sudartimi (2009 Május 20)

Mennyi az annyi?


----------



## Csedbó (2009 Május 20)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Milyen szinű lesz a kaméleon a tükör előtt?


Szerintem : tükörszínű.......
de inkább ott is felveszi a tükör és saját környezete színét, bocs az okoskodásért, attól még szellemes a kérdésed.



sudartimi írta:


> Mennyi az annyi?


annyi amennyi...


----------



## bubos42 (2009 Május 20)

Borura derű,akkor háborúra háderű?

Minden kisgyerek okos,a legtöbb ember ostoba.Ezt teszi a nevelés.

Ha az ördög nem alszik,miért nem ő az éjjeliőr ?

Aki keres az talál,akkor a talált tárgy egy kereset?


----------



## atapata (2009 Május 20)

Mit fog ,a térfogat?


----------



## boxerpapa (2009 Május 23)

Hogyan gyártják a hámozott napraforgómagot?

Mi az a tallér az alkotmánybírók nyakában?


----------



## atapata (2009 Május 26)

Aki sündörög,az villámlik is?


----------



## oladi (2009 Május 27)

Ottó ettté? 
nem ketté


----------



## oladi (2009 Május 27)

Frédi és Béni karácsonyoztak, pedig Krisztus előtt éltek?


----------



## oladi (2009 Május 27)

Amikor az első órát beállították, milyen óra alapján állították be?


----------



## oladi (2009 Május 27)

Ha Isten mindenható, akkor miért nem képes egy akkora követ teremteni, amit még Ő maga sem tud felemelni?


----------



## atapata (2009 Május 29)

Milyen telefonja lehet a tusztárgyalónak és a bankrablónak,hogy azok még egy hosszú film alatt sem merűlnek ki?


----------



## gordi722 (2009 Május 30)

Miért lesz koszos a törölköző ha tisztán szállok ki a fürdőkádból??


----------



## kata0021 (2009 Május 31)

Ajándék szesznek ne nézd a fokát!


----------



## aghirua (2009 Június 4)

oladi írta:


> Ha Isten mindenható, akkor miért nem képes egy akkora követ teremteni, amit még Ő maga sem tud felemelni?



Képes... de ezért teremtette Chuck Norrist is, aki viszont darabokra rúgja a követ, onnantól meg simán felemelhető.


----------



## aghirua (2009 Június 4)

oladi írta:


> Amikor az első órát beállították, milyen óra alapján állították be?



"Chuck Norrisnak nem kell óra, Ő mondja meg mennyi az idő."


----------



## atapata (2009 Június 6)

Aghirua! Mit is kérdeztél?


----------



## aghirua (2009 Június 6)

atapata írta:


> Aghirua! Mit is kérdeztél?



Melyik nagyobb, az Északi- vagy a Déli-sark?

Melyik a "kakukktojás"?
- Arany
- Petőfi
- Ezüst

Melyik évben volt a Langerhans-szigetek melletti csata?

Domináns vagy recesszív génként öröklődik a meddőség?

Milyen tejből készül a papsajt?

A szélrózsa egynyári vagy évelő növény?

Melyik országban van a világ legnagyobb brilliánsbányája?

Mi a keresztneve Assisi Szent Ferencnek?


----------



## potyike (2009 Június 24)

Miért kell kimosni a törölközőt ha elvbileg csak tisztán használom?


----------



## atoht (2009 Június 26)

Ádámnak és Évának volt köldöke?


----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Június 26)

Anno, ha valakit "kardélre hánytak" előtte nyersen, vagy főzve kellett elfogyasztani?


----------



## izémizé (2009 Július 2)

tudják anyádék hogy "más" vagy? válaszolj! ))


----------



## hermina21 (2009 Július 3)

miert nem keszitik a repulogepeket a feketedoboz anyagabol?

es eger izesitesu macskakaja miert nincs?


----------



## Brandar (2009 Július 10)

Ha van madár, akkor van holnapdár is?


----------



## angela1977 (2009 Július 15)

nő kérdezi a férfit: ez a ruha jól áll?


----------



## atoht (2009 Július 15)

Ezeket a kérdéseket miért nem válaszoljátok meg?


----------



## bobbi64 (2009 Július 17)

Ez eccerű mert a tyúk volt előbb. EZT AZ ÁDÁMÉVÁSKÉRDÉSRE VÁLASZOLOM.


----------



## bobbi64 (2009 Július 17)

amúgy nem volt kőgyökük


----------



## atapata (2009 Július 17)

A biztostűt ,a rendőrök használják?


----------



## DevGel (2009 Július 17)

Biztos már volt, de azért leírom: ha van hónaljunk, hol van a hónunk?


----------



## atapata (2009 Július 19)

Mire használja a Gém a gékapcsot?


----------



## locseigabor (2009 Július 26)

Ha a tanulás tudást ad, a tudás hatalmat, a hatalom pénzt, a pénz pedig nem boldogít, akkor minek tanuljak?


----------



## Evelin26 (2009 Július 26)

Hány tonna egy szúnyog?


----------



## tupija (2009 Augusztus 1)

Mi a különbség a krokodil között?
hosszabb, mint zöldebb
Piros és árt a fogaknak?
tégla


----------



## atapata (2009 Augusztus 2)

Mit fal a Trójai faló?


----------



## Pipec77 (2009 Augusztus 2)

aki agyafúrt, annak hol van lyuk a fején?


----------



## réka1744 (2009 Augusztus 3)

Mikor jön el az antikrisztus?


----------



## atapata (2009 Augusztus 9)

Aki korán kel aranyat lel",lehet hogy egy későnfekvő veszti el?


----------



## gezaza (2009 Augusztus 11)

Hova tünik el a zokni?


----------



## atapata (2009 Augusztus 15)

Tudom és Nemtudom,harcolnak a csatában.
-Tudom elesik.
-Ki harcol tovább?


----------



## atapata (2009 Augusztus 18)

*Ki*csapódik a pára,az ablaküvegen a tükrön az utakon sőt a hideg sörösüvegen is. Ez idáig rendben is van de *be* sohasem,ezért világméretü párahiány lesz, és egekig szökik az ára ,mert tragikus párahiány lesz. Lehet,hogy eljön az idő amikor az egy főre kiadott párajegyen felüli párával rendelkezik azt feketézésért és áruhalmozásért lecsukják?


----------



## atapata (2009 Augusztus 25)

Aki borotvaélen táncol,az farkasokkal borotválkozik?


----------



## accelera (2009 Augusztus 25)

Hány ilyen lökött, agyament fórumtag kell egy villanykörte becsavarásához?


----------



## atapata (2009 Augusztus 25)

Soha nem adod fel magad ha nincs elég bélyeg rajtad?


----------



## csepke (2009 Augusztus 25)

Hány bélyeget nyaltunk életünk során amíg nem előrenyomott borÍtékokat HASZNÁLTUNK?:5:


----------



## atapata (2009 Augusztus 25)

Ha szakad az eső,akkor a varrónők összevarják, vagy újat varnak?


----------



## accelera (2009 Augusztus 26)

Örkény klasszikusa: "Ha egy kígyó-ami bár lehetetlen- felfalja önmagát, marad-e utána egy kígyónyi űr? " (Bocs, sajnos nem tudom pontosan, szó szerint idézni)


----------



## atapata (2009 Augusztus 26)

" A kocka el van vetve",hogy tudták kétezer évig eltitkolni,hogy milyen volt az aratás?


----------



## atapata (2009 Augusztus 29)

A ló állva alszik.
Ha esik az eső lefekszik.
Hogyan alszik a ló ha esik az eső?


----------



## atapata (2009 Augusztus 29)

Miért bántod a hazafiamat,ott sem volt,ki sem mozdul itthonról?


----------



## Marika06 (2009 Szeptember 5)

*százalék*

Hány százalék esélye van egy billentyűzeten ugráló egérnek, h. begépel egy hexametert?


----------



## edios (2009 Szeptember 5)

*nme az én fejemből pattant ki:*

Neked hogy hívják a nevedet?


----------



## susulyka (2009 Szeptember 8)

gonosz, amire nem adható jó válasz:

Ön kevesebbet lopna, ha többet keresne?


----------



## susulyka (2009 Szeptember 8)

klasszikus:
mi volt előbb? a tojás vagy a tyúk?


----------



## atapata (2009 Szeptember 10)

Jól vezeti a villanyt a vezetéknevem?


----------



## Kata34 (2009 Szeptember 13)

Ha az ember zuhanyzás után tiszta miért lesz koszos a törülköző egy idő után?


----------



## atapata (2009 Szeptember 14)

A keskenyvágányu vasút eléggé rövidjáratu.
Van rövidjáratu hajóskapitány is,ha a két jármúvet összevonnánk,
akkor megspórolnánk a mozdonyvezető bérét?


----------



## Csinos7 (2009 Szeptember 22)

- miért a kérdés, ha nincs rá válasz?


----------



## Csinos7 (2009 Szeptember 22)

- ha isten úgy teremtette meg az embert, hogy kezével elérje a nemiszervét, akkor miért "bűn" az önkielégítés?


----------



## Csinos7 (2009 Szeptember 22)

- ha nullával osztani értelmetlen, és az 1x1 az kinyilatkoztatás, akkor a matematika és a fizika, valamint az ebből "táplálkozó" tudományok is vallások?
(1x1 = kinyilatkoztatás, mert nem bizonyítható!)


----------



## Csinos7 (2009 Szeptember 22)

- mi a különbség a Nő?


----------



## Csinos7 (2009 Szeptember 22)

- a fél-elem, a gond-olat, az egész-ség, a két-ség, a lélek-zet hasonlóan kifejező de régi szavak, mint a propaganda?


----------



## Csinos7 (2009 Szeptember 22)

- ha Lajos két év és 4 nap alatt ér gyalog Líviából Barbarába, akkor a kérdés feltevője figyelembe vette e a szökőévet?


----------



## Csinos7 (2009 Szeptember 22)

- ha valaki vízbe esett és megfagyott, akkor jobb neki a pokolban? - hiszen ott feloldozás helyett felolvadást nyerhet?


----------



## Csinos7 (2009 Szeptember 22)

Jöhet egy versben?

Kérdésem szerény,
Válaszra, nincs remény,
Hiszen, ha ez nem próza,
Rímem ki aprózza?


----------



## Csinos7 (2009 Szeptember 22)

- ha a karma nem akar ma, akkor a darma hanyagolja?


----------



## atapata (2009 Szeptember 24)

A vonat, művészneve a tolat?


----------



## atapata (2009 Október 6)

Aki ,lót fut,az lovat fut?


----------



## kissmusi (2009 Október 11)

Ez így igaz! Bocs az őszinte válaszért de skizofrén vagyok!


----------



## kissmusi (2009 Október 11)

Ki tudja? Talán ha végigéli mindenki mindenki életét! Bocs...


----------



## atapata (2009 Október 12)

A csikhal és a csikló,rokonok?


----------



## egyszervolt (2009 Október 27)

Az emberöltő embereket hord?


----------



## viki8101 (2009 Október 28)

Honnan veszi a SZenJanos bogar az elemet??


----------



## viki8101 (2009 Október 28)

A Colat miert nem lehet hazilag gyartani?


----------



## bgatti (2009 Október 28)

mert annyi szar méreganyag van benne hogy házilag már előállíthatatlan XD


----------



## atapata (2009 Október 28)

bgatti írta:


> mert annyi szar méreganyag van benne hogy házilag már előállíthatatlan XD


 Mit is kérdeztél?


----------



## atapata (2009 Október 28)

A csiga, a hátán viszi a házát,de mit visz a kezében?


----------



## szkittyke (2009 November 2)

Hogyan olvassák le a napórát éjszaka?


----------



## szkittyke (2009 November 2)

papillon11 írta:


> Ha egy hupikék törpikét fojtogatok milyen színe lesz?



Szerintem nagyon-nagyon sötétkék, esetleg lila


----------



## Tenebrion (2009 November 5)

Miért piros az elefánt szeme?
Hogy elrejtőzhessen a cseresznyefán...
Ez hülyeség, láttál már elefántot cseresznyefán?!
Ugye, hogy elrejtőzött...


----------



## atapata (2009 November 5)

Ha befalazzák az ablakot,azért nincs világos mert nem tud kimenni a sötétség?


----------



## alim (2009 November 5)

A ketrec melyik oldala a szabad?


----------



## conjurer (2009 November 5)

Köhögés elleni csecsemögyógyszeren: ,,Vigyázat,álmosságot okozhat. Használat után ne irányitson gépjármüvet vagy nehéz gépeket!''


----------



## atapata (2009 November 7)

A langyos víz, az meleg hidegvíz,vagy hideg melegvíz?


----------



## BaBéRáG (2009 November 8)

A vakablakot vakszemen találták egy vaktölténnyel,vakszerencse, hogy az egész csak vaklárma, vagy vakmerőség?


----------



## Xantana (2009 November 12)

A kamikaze pilóták miért viselnek sisakot?


----------



## atapata (2009 November 14)

A sütőtök péket süt?


----------



## heppy666 (2009 November 30)

hány politikus van a parlamentben és ebből mennyi dolgozik


----------



## benina (2009 November 30)

Ki adja ki a regényemet?Haaa nincs pénzem?


----------



## recum (2009 December 6)

Ha a tejcsokiban tej van, akkor a Tibi csokiban mi van?


----------



## recum (2009 December 6)

Honnan tudjuk, hogy nincsenek láthatatlan emberek?


----------



## recum (2009 December 6)

Bűn-e nagypénteken kukacos almát enni?


----------



## recum (2009 December 6)

- Vajon örülnek az analfabéták a betűtésztának a levesben?


----------



## hd.sziget (2009 December 6)

Ki hozza a kisgólyát?


----------



## fanyar (2009 December 6)

miért nem tudom én élvezni felhőtlenül az értelmetlen kérdéseket?
Feltenni azt tudom


----------



## hd.sziget (2009 December 6)

A barna pötty nőkön ,az anyajegy.
Férfiakon apajegy?


----------



## atapata (2009 December 10)

Noé vitt halakat is a bárkáján?


----------



## siriusB (2009 December 10)

Ádámnak volt köldöke?


----------



## atapata (2009 December 10)

\\m/A csigának a szarván van a szeme,és mégsem veszi észre,hogy felszarvazzák?


----------



## eszak (2009 December 10)

kissMikor találom meg az igazit?????????????????????


----------



## pateu (2009 December 10)

Ha a borsóleves borsóból van, a csirkepörkölt meg csirkéből, akkor miből van a gulyásleves?


----------



## misi44 (2009 December 10)

atapata írta:


> Noé vitt halakat is a bárkáján?




Vitt.
Levoltak fagyasztva.


----------



## exelant (2009 December 10)

és a székelykáposzta? : )


----------



## Virgogirl (2009 December 10)

exelant írta:


> és a székelykáposzta? : )


 
És a turistaszalámi? Vagy a babaolaj?


----------



## euphorion (2009 December 11)

Virgogirl írta:


> És a turistaszalámi? Vagy a babaolaj?



A babaolajról a Mátrix óta tudjuk, hogy tényleg babából készül. Vagy tévednék?


----------



## siriusB (2009 December 11)

Szamoca11 írta:


> Vitt.
> Levoltak fagyasztva.



Azért hibernálták őket, hogy nehogy megfulladjanak.


----------



## elke (2009 December 12)

hogyan találod el szarva közt a tőgyét?


----------



## atapata (2009 December 12)

A varjú a varjúnak nem vágja ki a szemét. És a vakvarjú?


----------



## v.pisti (2009 December 14)

Én ezt úgy hallottam , hogy holló a hollónak nem , de az asszony az asszonynak kivájja a szemét ..... v.pisti


----------



## atapata (2009 December 14)

Lehet az a baj,hogy a föld IQ-ja állandó csak egyre többen vagyunk rá?


----------



## atapata (2009 December 28)

Ha minden nap Karácsony lenne, mikor lenne Húsvét?


----------



## kálmán.ildi (2009 December 28)

Ha mosolyogva leégünk a napon, akkor a fogunk is lehámlik?


----------



## atapata (2010 Január 1)

Új évben vagyunk,a régivel mi legyen azért elküldjük a mosásba?


----------



## amanita.3 (2010 Január 2)

siriusB írta:


> Ádámnak volt köldöke?


 

... és ádámcsutkája?...


----------



## szarpank (2010 Január 7)

Ha a dohányzás olyan nagyon káros, miért nem tiltják be?

....persze én magam is tudom a választ, nade akkor is.....


----------



## Leslie370 (2010 Január 11)

A jó munka nem boldogít.
Ezt a népi igazságok alapján le lejhet vezetni!

"A jó munkához idő kell!"

"Az idő pénz!"

"A pénz nem boldogít!"


Tehát: A jó munka nem boldogít"


----------



## elke (2010 Január 17)

Ha a májkrémben máj van, mi van a fogkrémben?


----------



## szaszni (2010 Január 18)

Ha sok az alkoholista akkor mért nem adóztatják meg ugy mint a cigarettát vagy ők már penget már a megfelelő helyre?


----------



## Greg Francisco (2010 Január 18)

Miért épp negyvenkettő?


----------



## bmonikaa (2010 Január 19)

Ezt mindenki fejből írta vagy az akadémián tanítják?


----------



## mattz0r (2010 Január 21)

hány éves michael jackson ?


----------



## Kicsibocci (2010 Január 22)

huhh...én ilyeneket nem tudok


----------



## nkresi (2010 Január 22)

42!


----------



## tratak (2010 Január 23)

Miért nehéz ami nem könnyű?


----------



## mullervilmos (2010 Január 23)

Ha igaz az állítás miszerint az 1899-es világkiállítás megnyitója előtt pár hónappal Sully Prodhomme és számos Nantes környékbeli polgármester, illetve Jacques Losges és ennek szűkebb értelemben vett baráti társasága, a feleségét is beleértve, a Becsületrend szabályzatára úgymond fittyethányva, vagy legalábbis azt erősen liberális és cinikus fennhélyazással összefüggni vélte a késöbbi március 17.-i , koradélutáni események ok-okozatával, mikoris a hőség olyannyira fölülmúlta mind az 1760, mind az 1632-es skálaeltolódások mért avagy állítólagos értékét, amivel két ember??


----------



## Misy57 (2010 Február 6)

Mi van???


----------



## atapata (2010 Március 3)

Azért van a csigának a szarván a szeme,hogy jobban lássa ha mégegyszer felszarvazzák?


----------



## AndiC (2010 Március 4)

Hogyha ma 0 fok van, holnap meg kétszer ilyen hideg, hány fok lesz holnap?


----------



## atapata (2010 Március 23)

A kandeláber, az a Csizmás Kandúr lába?


----------



## phoenyx (2010 Március 23)

Ha valaki nem látja a fától az erőt, azért lehet, mert lefejelte a fát?


----------



## atapata (2010 Március 23)

Az aranytojásnak milyen a sárgája?


----------



## thetrinity (2010 Április 24)

Most a tanyer gorbe, vagy a leves nem egyenes?


----------



## thetrinity (2010 Április 24)

Miert van az, hogy a komoly emberek boldogsagmagyarazata hideg filozofiai okfejtes?


----------



## thetrinity (2010 Április 24)

Doktor ur! Mennyivel vagyok egeszsegesebb egy huszezres kilatasba helyezesevel?


----------



## atapata (2010 Május 5)

Ez nagyon gonosz !

Ha kiszúrják a sötétség szemét akkor világos lesz ?


----------



## gizirozi (2010 Május 5)

- Jaj de jól nézel ki, mennyit híztál?


----------



## phoenyx (2010 Június 5)

Miért ér földet később földet a szőke zuhanást követően, mint a barna?
Mert a szőke ott is eltéved!


----------



## Senrikton (2010 Június 9)

Miért nem találták fel az automata nyaktilót?
A kokain tényleg olcsóbb az államnak?


----------



## Titinka72 (2010 Július 13)

miért nem vagyok álmos?


----------



## KaZion (2010 Október 22)

Korán keltem! Hol az arany?

KaZion


----------



## Sushii (2010 Október 23)

Miért nem olyan helyre születtem, ahol télen sincs 10 foknál kevesebb? Vagy miért születtem ilyen fázósnak?


----------



## dolphin3 (2010 Október 23)

Lesz -e a tyúksz**ból csirkesaláta....a szent tehénből hamburger?


----------



## Holybel (2010 November 21)

Mi a fasírt többes száma? Fák sírtak?


----------



## Holybel (2010 November 21)

A zebra fekete alapon fehér csíkos, vagy fehér alapon fekete csíkos?


----------



## Holybel (2010 November 21)

Én hiszek Istenben. De Isten kiben hisz?


----------



## StormDragon (2010 December 18)

Azt tudjuk, hogy a tigris csíkos. De milyen az alapszíne? Sárga fekete csíkokkal, vagy fekete sárga csíkokkal? Esetleg türkizkék fekete-sárga csíkokkal?


----------



## StormDragon (2010 December 18)

Kérdés: Mi az, amit ha öt percig alulról szagolsz, meghalsz?
Válasz: Tavirózsa...


----------



## StormDragon (2010 December 18)

Hogyan kerülhető el a másnaposság? 

Részegnek kell maradni...


----------



## StormDragon (2010 December 18)

Kérdés: Mikor jár az anyós biciklivel?
Válasz: Mikor a seprűje szervizben van......


----------



## StormDragon (2010 December 18)

Mi kell a babázáshoz?

Bab meg víz......


----------



## StormDragon (2010 December 18)

Hogyan lehet víz segítségével fényt csinálni?

Le kell mosni az ablakot.


----------



## StormDragon (2010 December 18)

Sző, fon, nem takács. Mi az

Takácsné....


----------



## atapata (2011 Január 12)

Mivel néz vissza a pohár ,ha a fenekére néznek?


----------



## atapata (2011 Február 13)

Akinek két medencéje van,annak négy lába van és két keze,vagy csak piszokul gazdag?


----------



## phoenyx (2011 Február 13)

És aki dörzsölt, annak ugye nem vastag a képe?


----------



## atapata (2011 Február 14)

*A virágoknál a méhecske az apa? Miután elhagyja a hervadó virágot,fizet e gyerektertást?*


----------



## atapata (2011 Február 17)

*Elöbb a kalapácsnyelet dobjam el,vagy a pacskert dobjam fel.?*




.


----------



## kamugyula1 (2011 Február 17)

Ha lekapcsolod a villanyt, hova tűnik a fény?

A hűtőszekrényben megtalálod!


----------



## rich 1986 (2011 Február 20)

Ha egy mindent elpusztító karddal rácsapunk egy mindennek ellenálló pajzsra,akkor mi történik?


----------



## klilla86 (2011 Március 14)

ki van a tükörben?


----------



## klilla86 (2011 Március 14)

A koporsókat miért szögezik le???


----------



## klilla86 (2011 Március 14)

A nyögéseket minden nyelven értik?


----------



## klilla86 (2011 Március 14)

A kamikaze pilóták miért hordtak sisakot?


----------



## atapata (2011 Május 5)

*A gondolatszabóságon az ollót vagy a cérnát használják többször?*


----------



## Sidhe (2011 Július 31)

Miért nem lehet ezen a fórumon valakinek a szemébe mondani, ha nyilvánvalóan hülye, vagy értelmi fogyatékos?


----------



## manocska80 (2011 Július 31)

Mert csak! 
Kire rágtál be Sidhe? 




Sidhe írta:


> Miért nem lehet ezen a fórumon valakinek a szemébe mondani, ha nyilvánvalóan hülye, vagy értelmi fogyatékos?


----------



## werwer (2011 Október 6)

*miért*

miért kell hozzászólni?


----------



## Qukika2 (2011 Október 8)

A hónalj egy testrész, de hol van a hónom?


----------



## mikszer (2011 November 3)

Vajon a kentaurnak két gyomra van?


----------



## Qraff (2011 November 11)

Hogyan lehet az űrben a robbanásokat hallani? /SW/


----------



## gibbon27 (2011 November 29)

Mit kérdezzek?

Meg tudom tenni, hogy nem kérdezek? ... Tessék, mégiscsak kérdeztem...

Az előző két kérdésemért meg tudtok bocsátani?

Megbocsátotok vagy megbocsájtotok?

Miért nem szól valaki, hogy hagyjam már abba?


----------



## atapata (2011 December 10)

Ha a zenésznek hamis hangot kell játszani de hamisra sikerül kell e korrigálnia.?


----------



## ricsi84 (2011 December 12)

hány csillag van az égen?


----------



## donricsix (2012 Február 8)

Mi a PÍ utolsó számjegye?


----------



## matyixi (2012 Február 10)

Mikor van istennek az ebédidő?


----------



## versuccerai (2012 Február 12)

Hanyadikán van elseje?


----------



## versuccerai (2012 Február 12)

A menyét vajon mikor hozza el a menyét?


----------



## versuccerai (2012 Február 12)

Mi a világon a leghosszabb szó?


----------



## versuccerai (2012 Február 12)

Csak a szokásos: hány éves a kapitány?


----------



## versuccerai (2012 Február 12)

Miért van a festményeken az első emberpárnak köldöke?


----------



## csengő barack (2012 Február 12)

Hány tengerimalac tud elhúzni egy szánkót?


----------



## csengő barack (2012 Február 12)

Miért nem fázik fel Micimackó?


----------



## csengő barack (2012 Február 12)

Ugye van nálad törölköző?


----------



## versuccerai (2012 Február 12)

Min jön, aki rögtön jön?


----------



## versuccerai (2012 Február 12)

Ha lemész a boltba kenyér, hozol sajt is?


----------



## versuccerai (2012 Február 12)

Mi az élet értelme? Talán a csokoládé?


----------



## kiralylany99999 (2012 Február 12)

milyen szinu a valoszinu?


----------



## versuccerai (2012 Február 12)

Hol lakik az értelem?


----------



## versuccerai (2012 Február 12)

Hogyan kötik hátra valakinek a sarkát?


----------



## csengő barack (2012 Február 12)

Tehéntej, kecsketej, bivalytej. Kutyatej? Haltej?


----------



## atapata (2012 Március 28)

A Szatíra, az a Szatír felesége ?


----------



## retekfej (2012 Április 3)

De hová tűnt Damon Hill?


----------



## retekfej (2012 Április 3)

Az első magyarok kitől tanultak magyarul?


----------



## retekfej (2012 Április 3)

Ha Trabanttal meg lehet fordulni akkor a Forddal miért nem lehet megtrabantulni?


----------



## retekfej (2012 Április 3)

Hová tűnik az ölem ha felállok?


----------



## retekfej (2012 Április 3)

Mikor nyit ki az éjjel-nappali?


----------



## Feketerigó (2012 Április 4)

retekfej írta:


> Hová tűnik az ölem ha felállok?


 

Kisimul.....


----------



## katibogi (2012 Április 23)

Szia,te vagy az?


----------



## Littlegamer (2012 Április 24)

Te vagy az Attila??


----------



## sz3rk0 (2012 Május 4)

Ha Walt Disney-t hibernálták, de még nem tudnák a hibernációból felkelteni, akkor addig halott marad amíg mód nem lesz rá? vagy élőnek lehet most is tekinteni?


----------



## vargaro (2012 Május 10)

Hogyan írjuk a nullát római számmal?


----------



## vargaro (2012 Május 10)

Tényleg el tud törni a hímvessző?


----------



## sniccer (2012 Május 19)

Azt tudjuk mi a hónalj, de hol van a hón és a teteje?


----------



## pefi (2012 Június 11)

Miért?


----------



## pefi (2012 Június 11)

Tényleg?


----------



## Nhuszi (2012 Augusztus 27)

Ha az idegenek olyan okosak, hogy tudnak utazni az űrben, akkor miért a leghülyébbeket rabolják el?


----------



## jakti (2012 Szeptember 5)

Megcsaplak mint villanypásztor a marhát. (Válasz a szemét, gonosz, lüke kérdésekre)


----------



## atapata (2012 Szeptember 6)

Ha a kapanyél elsül, az a kapáskövés?


----------



## luluka138 (2012 Szeptember 8)

de mikor zár be a non-stop bolt?


----------



## Sun9us (2012 Szeptember 11)

Igazából nem kérdés, de ki szoktam akadni rajta, persze válaszom is van.

-Jó a hajad.
-Kösz, magam növesztem.


----------



## GadMar (2012 Szeptember 12)

Sokan, sokszor meg szokták kérdezni a munkahelyemen tőlem, hogy miért vagyok olyan csinos, miért vagyok kiöltözve: "Mész valahova?".
Erre mindig az a válaszom, hogy "Ide jöttem, Kustyánba."


----------



## zweite (2012 Szeptember 24)

Hogy ityeg a fityeg?


----------



## atapata (2012 Szeptember 25)

Ha rövid az eszed, megtoldod a kardoddal?


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 25)

*Ha a jó a rossz és a rossz a jó, akkor most melyik a jó és melyik a rossz?*


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 26)

*Minek iszol és vezetsz, ha szívhatsz és repülhetsz?!*


----------



## GadMar (2012 Szeptember 26)

Mi újság?


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 26)

*Ha az ötödik a második, akkor hányadik az első?*


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 27)

*A rendőrség keres valakit, aki szép, okos, szexi, és hihetetlenül jó az ágyban! Te biztonságban vagy, de én hová bújjak el?*


----------



## atapata (2012 Szeptember 27)

Ha sült galamb helyett,sült paraszt repül a szádba, mi lesz az első mondatod ha már lenyelted?


----------



## kovacsistvan.197 (2012 Szeptember 27)

Miért prédikálnak az emberek vizet, amikor bort isznak?


----------



## kovacsistvan.197 (2012 Szeptember 27)

Mit tartasz a legnagyobb hibádnak?


----------



## kovacsistvan.197 (2012 Szeptember 27)

Mikor leszel készen vele?


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 28)

*És egyébként is mi a fene az az "Ingyom-bingyom tálibe" ?!*


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Szeptember 29)

*A Boci Csokiban egy tehén van? És a Balatonszeletben?*


----------



## TH6777 (2012 Október 6)

*Hogy fussak, hogy ne érj utol!?*


----------



## atapata (2012 Október 27)

A sötétben minden vonat fekete,de hogyan különböztetjük meg a tehéntől?


----------



## atapata (2012 November 5)

Mi a nadragulya? Tehenek gatyában?


----------



## morcmancska (2012 November 9)

was ist das ist?


----------



## atapata (2012 November 12)

Aki már fogatlan,minek annak ingatlan?


----------



## atapata (2012 December 12)

Ismerték-e egymást a párhuzamosok, mielőtt a végtelenben találkoztak.?


----------



## xyzZsó (2012 December 12)

Szia Atapata!

A találkozás csak optikai csalódás!
Ki van riglizve, hogy létrejöjjön!
Üdvözlettel
Zsó


----------



## atapata (2012 December 18)

Miért megy a Metró mozgólépcsőjén , lépcsőnél gyorsabban a kapaszkodó gumi?

Azért hogy mire felérünk, a kezünk annyival előbb legyen ,hogy készek legyünk a pofára eséshez?


----------



## atapata (2012 December 19)

A kóceráj, egy beszédhibás szerájban van?


----------



## nekron44 (2013 Január 19)

miért szegelik le a koporsot ?


----------



## jusztin1968 (2013 Február 9)

hogy veszem észre ha kifogy a láthatatlan tinta?


----------



## atapata (2013 Március 30)

Ahol a bor az úr, ott miért koldus az ész?


----------



## atapata (2013 Szeptember 19)

Mit ehetett az akinek a szeme is szikrát hány?


----------



## atapata (2013 Október 25)

Ez egy nagyon szemét és lüke kérdés 

Tegnap hajnalban nagyon megrázta a focivilágot. Európa EZER legjobb focistájával a fedélzeten ismeretlen tettesek elrabolták a Golden Star turistahajót.
A szerencsétlen esetnek van Magyar résztvevője?


----------



## atapata (2013 November 13)

Hány év után lehet az Algebrából Főgebra?


----------



## atapata (2013 November 23)

Miért mondta nekem a sütőtök ezt,amikor zsírban kisütöttem?
Na ezt nem gondoltam!!
Talán csípte a só a szemét?


----------



## atapata (2013 November 27)

Aki minden paragrafusnak előre köszön,az a törvénytisztelő ember?


----------



## atapata (2013 December 10)

*Ha a lentiek igazak, kivel beszélgessünk,ismerkedjünk: magunkkal , az állatokkal, ufókkal??
Amikor megismerkedtem az életem bearanyozójával*, *értelmetlen dolgot cselekedtem?*

*"*Az emberek kivétel nélkül mentálisan betegek, amely állapotból nem létezik kiút.. mindenki csak görgeti maga előtt a rögeszméit, amelyre mások rögeszméi tapadnak, míg legvégül akkora lesz a kupac, hogy őt is maga alá temeti..

gyógyulás nem létezik, ellenben minden ember törekvése, hogy a saját elmebetegségével minél több embert megfertőzzön.. az igazán hatékonyakat nevezzük prófétáknak.. a próféták galacsinjait a hívek segítenek görgetni, de attól az ideológia még mindig csak egy nagy rakás toj marad..

Na mindegy, akármerre megyek, látom az elmebetegeket.. és elkerülhetetlen, hogy ne reflektáljak, amiből az következik, hogy jobb lenne, ha én se pofáznék többet.. nincs értelme gondolatokat cserélni meg értelmetlen dolog emberekkel megismerkedni.. csak a szemetet halmozzuk..*"*


----------



## atapata (2013 December 14)

Akinek süket a szeme, az a fülével lát?


----------



## cromwell (2014 Január 11)

Milyen hosszu a vilagür?
Meg tudom e harapni a sajat fülem? (ugye hogy most probalgatod...?  )


----------



## atapata (2014 Február 6)

Azért nem kötelező a macska hátsó felére macskaszemet szerelni ,mert akkor nem lehetne tudni, hogy jön vagy megy?


----------



## atapata (2014 Március 14)

Azért dobjuk gondosan elmosogatva a lábast a szemétbe, hogy amikor a szomszéd kiguberálja onnan nehogy megszóljon bennünket?.


----------



## atapata (2014 Április 15)

Mit mondhat egy szószátyár gatyaszár?


----------



## atapata (2014 Június 4)

Miért becézzük a lapockát? Bocsánatot kérünk a disznótól?


----------



## Hungaro Pax (2014 Szeptember 17)

Hogy lehet az, hogy vannak iszonyúan nagyképű emberek a világon? Hogy tudnak úgy memenni az ajtón, hogy az arcuk nem szorul be??


----------



## atapata (2014 Október 1)

Mit mond az aprópénz, ha megköpködik: "Apád, anyád, ide jöjjön!" Anyu keresnek!!?


----------



## atapata (2014 Október 16)

Amikor magamnál vagyok. akkor nem vagyok egyedül?


----------



## 22aknocs (2014 Október 29)

Meddig bírja alvás nélkül a légy?


----------



## atapata (2014 Október 30)

Amikor egy órával előre állították az órát, akkor, el sem mentem még otthonról és máris hazaértem?


----------



## phoenyx (2014 Október 30)

22aknocs írta:


> Meddig bírja alvás nélkül a légy?


És miért kívánod neki hogy legyen, ha inkább nem örülsz annyira, mikor jelen van?


----------



## atapata (2014 November 1)

Aki a fiának szánt száz arany forintot, de nem boronálta el, az lehet még paraszt?


----------



## atapata (2014 November 2)

Aki szinkronúszásban futtatja a lovát, annak mikor kell patkót cseréltetni?


----------



## atapata (2015 Január 1)

Ha gyorsan és könnyen akarsz állandó tag lenni, akkor itt itt gyűjtögesd a hozzászólásaidat. Katt----> http://canadahun.com/temak/tanács-a-20-hozzászólás-könnyű-megszerzéséhez.24285/ <--


----------



## Mol77 (2015 Január 20)

Neked, mint kívülállónak, mi a véleményed az intelligenciáról?


----------



## Mexa (2015 Február 15)

hattyútupírozónak ciki lenni?


----------



## guntner (2015 Február 16)

abitet írta:


> *kérdés*
> 
> hány hajszálam van?


10 ?


----------



## Semyassa (2015 Március 30)

Iszik e a hal?


----------



## Semyassa (2015 Március 30)

Ha a medve mindenevő, akkor a jegesmedve milyen növényt eszik?)


----------



## Semyassa (2015 Március 30)

Erős állat a Badis badis?


----------



## Semyassa (2015 Március 30)

Az indiaiak tudják hogy Ráma királyság a magyar korona része volt?


----------



## Semyassa (2015 Március 30)

Van e vaj a füle mögött a pillangónak?


----------



## tornando (2015 Május 22)

A giliszta hason-csúszó, vagy hivatalnok?
van-e egyáltalán hasa?
Az alul van vagy fönt?


----------



## atapata (2017 November 20)

Divatos még a tapír tupír?


----------



## phoenyx (2017 November 29)

A csupasz csiga szereti még a sört? (nálunk szerette, története van..)


----------



## phoenyx (2017 November 29)

A kutyafáján a felmenőit kutatja, mint családfáján, az eb; vagy a kutyafáját viszik el, ha már elfogyott az olcsó fenyő karácsonyfának?


----------



## eddy56 (2017 November 29)

Van egy nagyon fontos kerdesem: mit csinal a szel, amikor nem fuj?


----------



## phoenyx (2017 November 29)

eddy56 írta:


> Van egy nagyon fontos kerdesem: mit csinal a szel, amikor nem fuj?


Csendes? hisz szélcsend van


----------



## atapata (2017 November 29)

Aki faramuci, az mit csinál a kezével ha ráül a lódingjára?


----------



## atapata (2017 December 11)

A bundás kutya miért nem hord bekecset a bunda alatt?


----------



## phoenyx (2017 December 12)

Melyik háziállatnak van nyomása, ellenállása és fázisszöge is?
- ???
- A csirkének? Mert az Bar-Ohm-Phi!


----------



## Csesznekyné Ági (2018 Február 22)

Tressa írta:


> Hogy kerülnek a "fűre lépni tilos" táblák a gyep közepére?


vajon melyik volt elöbb? a tábla vagy a gyep?


----------



## Marissa111 (2019 Február 1)

Most vagy holnap?


----------

